
25 leading-edge IT research projects - naish
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/27057
======
jmzachary
If these are the 25 leading IT research projects, then the field is dead. Some
of these aren't research, and others don't seem to have much depth to them
(e.g., "All About Twitter", "Videoconferencing for Dr. Phil", "Drivers
Wielding Cell Phones", "Geeks with Glasses"). Still others sound like
technical nonsense (e.g.,"Sniffing out Insider Threats", "Analyzing the Dark
Web", "Measuring Boredom").

~~~
pmorici
I agree, esp with "Sniffing out Insider Threats", "Analyzing the Dark Web"
being nonsense. Sounds like people blowing smoke up some bureaucrats butt to
get funding. If nothing else the dark web project has an overly romantic view
of what they are doing.

